# New ghost enclosure



## NoKanDo (Sep 24, 2009)

so i have a couple ghosts, male and female that i picked up from Abuggn.

each have their own circular insect enclosures i bought from petco, and have stock in there. As well as a paper towel that was spray with H2O of course.

i want to know what else should i have in there, such as soil, or some rocks?

also, Petco is currently out of fruit flies, and im affraid of getting them because the holes on the top are too wide and the fruit flies would escape...

any solutions?


----------



## bassist (Sep 24, 2009)

Just get some type of netting and glue it to the lid or get a really big rubber band to hold it on, you don't really need the paper towel unless it's very dry in your area, what instar are these guys? If they're around L2 or above they can take down house flies but house flies could also escape through the vents I believe.


----------



## wero626 (Sep 24, 2009)

Well if you need friut flies my bro sells them www.d-place.host22.com or i can sell you a culture of mine =]


----------



## NoKanDo (Sep 24, 2009)

ABuggin help me out here, i think they are L4-6...? a little taller than a quarter. they cant fit through the holes, im go with small crickets or some local moths etc.


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 25, 2009)

Male is pre-sub, and female is due to shed to pre-sub soon, I believe.


----------



## NoKanDo (Sep 25, 2009)

ok nice! how big do these guys get? i tought they got pretty big, like 2-3 inches?


----------



## bassist (Sep 25, 2009)

Pre-sub? Lol they're way to big for fruit flies then get some blue bottles.



NoKanDo said:


> ok nice! how big do these guys get? i tought they got pretty big, like 2-3 inches?


Not that big about two inches.


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's a pic of an adult female on my hand to help you get an idea of how big they are (she is next to my adult female empusa pennata)


----------

